# Play time at the favorite playground



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These young does swarm me every time...





...ooh, the things I put up with! *tickles* *ooh* *no not up the sleeve...*

Good view there of the standard diluted agouti/agouti roan/whaddya think?.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

So pretty!! And lets face it you can't beat mousie snuggles!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

The diluted agouti has a beautiful color to it


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Having four or five meeces crawling on me is one of my favorite ways to relax.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww momma is the best playground


----------

